# Stretching with upset stomach.



## Heatherology (Apr 24, 2013)

A few weeks ago I noticed Ziggy stretching a lot in a row. Not a normal I've been sleeping too long stretch. I took him in and the vet checked him head to toe and found nothing. We thought maybe he'd slightly hurt himself and gave it the wait and see approach. Off and on since he's done it and I've noticed it's always paired with an upset stomach. Anyone had similar experiences? I went ahead and bumped his vaccine appointment to this morning to get him checked again, he's got me so worried. He's eating and drinking pretty normal except when I hear his stomach gurgle and he will snack on grass. He's using the bathroom normal and has vomited a tiny bit a couple times and it's usually just a little clear liquid spot. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## KrystalLeigh (Aug 17, 2011)

Yes! Our vet says this stretching behavior is called "relief pose" and is done to relieve abdominal pain. Odie does this occasionally. We tested her for pancreatitis first (blood test). She doesn't have that but the vet thinks it could be something like IBS or acid reflux. Our vet suggested her having an endoscope under general anesthetic (done by a specialist) but of course it's risky so we're waiting and watching for now. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Heatherology (Apr 24, 2013)

Well I got Ziggy checked out. Since he will be neutered in a few weeks ( he's a year and 2 months, we decided to wait) they can check his pancreas with the lab pre-screen they offer. She also said it may be acid reflux or sensitive stomach. Suggested a 1/4 piece of the 10mg antacids twice a day and consider a food change to a sensitive stomach type in the meantime before he's neutered and blood is ran. Oh our finicky little angels, they are so worth it tho! Also he's been sensitive to both types of heartworm med we've given him and she said this is common in sensitive dogs. So we are trying a new med as well. Sorry that got lengthy!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

what and when do you feed him?


----------



## Heatherology (Apr 24, 2013)

He went from natural choice puppy to natural choice little chunk. He LOVED the puppy food. He transitioned about 3 months ago and she thinks it's finally building up in his system and irritating him. He does t much care for it but we bout 15lbs and you know that can last FOREVER. I'm picking him up a small bag of natural choice that's mains chicken, rice and oatmeal and no fillers right now. He gets a half a cup in the morn and half in the eve


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Heatherology (Apr 24, 2013)

It's called healthy essentials. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Heatherology (Apr 24, 2013)

Scratch that he WAS on nutro max small chunk. I thought I had a food in mind but ended up getting simply nourish small breed adult food


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## woodard2009 (Aug 4, 2010)

Have you thought about adding a little ACV to his food to ease the stomach upset? Works better than any antiacid and it's natural too. Hope he gets to feeling better soon. Glad the vet decided to wait on the neuter until his tummy is right.


----------



## KrystalLeigh (Aug 17, 2011)

woodard2009 said:


> Have you thought about adding a little ACV to his food to ease the stomach upset? Works better than any antiacid and it's natural too. Hope he gets to feeling better soon. Glad the vet decided to wait on the neuter until his tummy is right.


That's such a good idea! I've never thought about ACV for Odie. Do you know how often and how much you would administer for a chi with digestive issues?


----------



## Heatherology (Apr 24, 2013)

Ok what's ACV? I feel dumb asking now haha


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Heatherology (Apr 24, 2013)

Apple Cider Vinegar. Wow there's a ton of health benefits here as well. 

http://www.examiner.com/article/the-benefits-of-giving-apple-cider-vinegar-to-dogs

I'll have to try it!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Angel1210 (Mar 14, 2011)

I used to use that also, then I found this other, much much better product. It's called PepZinGI. I get it from amazon. It might be worth asking the vet about. It's zinc and carnosine. Totally harmful and can't take too much (at least for people). They have been using it in Japan since 1996 - not that brand name, but that combo. You can read about it here - Zinc-carnosine: nutraceutical therapy for ulcers.

It works for me so much better than all of the other OTC remedies. Actually, I just googled that combo for pets and came up with this, Gastralieve Digestive Support Supplement for Dogs. It might be worth mentioning to your vet.


----------



## woodard2009 (Aug 4, 2010)

I would give about 1/8 tsp with every meal. Natural pumpkin also helps with tummy issues.


----------



## tracie (Apr 29, 2014)

Really watch the stretching and vomiting with bringing little up. I lost my rat terrier to torsion, and those are some of the most common symptoms of it.

He went from fine to trying to vomit, and then started with the stretching and it just got worse from there.


----------



## Heatherology (Apr 24, 2013)

He only does this on occasion and I took him in during two diff episodes, so no bloat. He also rarely vomits during these episodes. I've only given him the minimum dose of Pepcid when I notice a bout starting and it usually helps him. I also switched his food and limited his treats and the type of treats. He's getting neutered Friday and will have the pre lab work to check for any other causes. 


ZiggysMama[/url]


----------



## kurtsie (Jan 9, 2013)

Heatherology said:


> Ok what's ACV? I feel dumb asking now haha
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


If I'm not wrong it means apple cider vinegar. I give mine a bit every morning and it helps to keep his ph normal, just make sure it's the organic one. It actually has a lot of benefits you can read these article about it

http://www.earthclinic.com/Pets/acvfordogs.html?desktop=1

http://touchnpaws.com/benefits-of-raw-apple-cidr-vinegar-for-your-dog/

You can also try with coconut oil. Hope your little gets better.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## zellko (Jul 3, 2013)

What is ACV?


----------



## KrystalLeigh (Aug 17, 2011)

zellko said:


> What is ACV?



Apple cider vinegar. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

